# Best driving school in town?



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't know how to drive at all, I know......

Any recommendations at all?

Many thanks guys


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

I had great experience with Belhasa Driving Center, i know... i tell everybody, but I couldn't be any happier as I think I didn't pay as much other people pay for extra classes and many tries at road exams.

I was also COMPLETE beginner ...

if you want I can PM you details for the school and my instructor ... good luck!


----------



## Stompy Foot (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Loca. I'll be looking to get a license as soon as I get out there in July. Can I ask how long it took you to take lessons and get a license?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Would highly advise you not to learn in the UAE if at all possible. From all I've heard the standard of instruction is shocking. Frankly it's downright dangerous and will teach you habits which any half decent driver wouldn't ever consider. A friend of mine was taught that after making a u-turn on full lock she should straighten up the wheel by letting go of it and flooring the accelerator. This was one of the best known driving schools way of teaching. My friend was told that if she held the wheel even lightly whilst flooring the gas during her test she would be failed. What I've learnt about driving schools here convinces me that they are to blame for much of the carnage on the roads every day. 

Also bear in mind that a UAE licence will be pretty worthless when you move on from the UAE, certainly if you return to the US or UK you will have to retake a local test. In contrast if you pass in the US or UK you can then just pick up a UAE licence with minimal fuss.


----------



## Stompy Foot (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Jeremiah jim, I had heard this before from someone who used to live in Dubai. Apparently the roads are very difficult to learn on too. I did look into getting my license before arriving but unfortunately I won't have enough time...I'll just have to brace myself for the Dubai style of driving.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

If you learn in Dubai you will find uk driving amazing, much less crazy and outside the SE usually enjoyable. Trouble is you'll pick up loads of bad driving habits here - you need to, to get by. Once you have those habits I'm sure you'll find it v hard to unlearn them in order to take a uk test so you can drive back home. I know my driving is far worse now than when I left the uk. I get on the m25 by heathrow and consider it to be a country lane v SZR every day and drive accordingly without thinking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I do not agree at all. If driving in Dubai is so crazy and difficult, she should learn driving in Dubai to get accustomed to it while the instructor is by her side. If she would learn driving in the UK, and as a complete beginner starts driving alone for the first time in Dubai, that could be too dangerous. Back to topic, which is: *What is the best driving school in Dubai?*


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

white_jasmin said:


> I do not agree at all. If driving in Dubai is so crazy and difficult, she should learn driving in Dubai to get accustomed to it while the instructor is by her side. If she would learn driving in the UK, and as a complete beginner starts driving alone for the first time in Dubai, that could be too dangerous. Back to topic, which is: *What is the best driving school in Dubai?*


You could also flip the situation and then the other issue is that after becoming accustomed to the manic driving here, you then become a danger to other road users in countries where drivers are ordinarily civilised and courteous. 

In response to your query, there are only 5 driving schools in Dubai who are legally authorised to offer driving lessons. People's experience vary and whilst some people have good and bad experiences with them, it fortunately or unfortunately does not mean to say that you would have a similar experience. It all comes down to your instructor and unfortunately also the mood of the examiner on the day of your test as to whether you pass. 

There was a previous thread about this topic and if you go through the thread, you will see that people had different experiences (both good and bad) with the same driving school(s). You'll also see some of the stupid reasons as to why people fail their test, including my very favourite....improper use of the clutch...in an automatic car!

In my opinion, it's impossible to crown any of these driving schools as 'the best'. The answer would depend on who you're putting the question to.


----------



## Cagiest_One (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I'm going to have to take lessons here, big mistake not getting the licence whilst in the UK...


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Quite honestly..i loved EDI..their service was great..very helpful..no problems and like ur profile says your from the US..if your paperwork clears through you only have to do 8 classes..044291325..this branch is at academic city but there are soo many of them all over the city..

good luck


----------

